# Chevy Volt Transmission Conversion...?



## camosoul (May 23, 2016)

ATTN: MODS

Please delete this thread.


----------



## camosoul (May 23, 2016)

ATTN: MODS

Please delete this thread.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Power split xmsn and oem electronics are a pain to control.

I admire your gumption but
Kiss says to just a regular xmsn.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

What is the weight of one transaxle?

Should not be too hard to get them to spin. However figuring out if you are just going to lock the clutches or how to get both motors to work together nicely will be the biggest challenge.

some info http://gm-volt.com/2012/12/17/finding-the-volts-traction-motor-redline/


----------



## camosoul (May 23, 2016)

ATTN: MODS

Please delete this thread.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

camosoul said:


> Making the 4ET50 usable isn't just for me. Seems a lot of people could benefit from it, and hopefully help out here....


That's something I can respect, good luck.

If OEM parts could be made easily usable from the battery, to the charger, to the inverter, to the motor & controller

We would be in a whole new world.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Godspeed on your noble quest!

I will be of no help to you whatsoever, but will watch with interest.


----------



## camosoul (May 23, 2016)

ATTN: MODS

Please delete this thread.


----------



## camosoul (May 23, 2016)

ATTN: MODS

Please delete this thread.


----------



## camosoul (May 23, 2016)

ATTN: MODS

Please delete this thread.


----------



## camosoul (May 23, 2016)

ATTN: MODS

Please delete this thread.


----------



## wrsexton (Nov 19, 2010)

AFter reading your post, here's some information I uncovered:

http://etereman.com/blog/general-mo...vy-volts-voltec-transaxle-complex-but-capable

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80E1fOp95rA

and an autopsy video set: http://insideevs.com/2013-chevy-volt-battery-pack-and-drivetrain-disassembly-video/

After reviewing this material I'm extremely impressed with transaxle. Not as complicated as I thought. A Volt shop manual should tell you which circuits activate each clutch and allow you to operate the transmission with something as simple as a switch panel, some switches, and relays. You could also have paddles on your steering wheel for these things. Or you could probably program a Raspberry PI to read hall effect speed sensors to do it for you.

As for hooking two of them together, if you want to power one axle (front wheels or rear wheels) weld the spider gears in the differential of one transaxle, run a short halfshaft from the inside of that diff to the other diff, then halfshafts on each side from the outside of the diffs to the wheels. That way you only have on diff working and you won't spin the center halfshaft and lose drive. If you plan to use one transaxle to run rear axle wheels, and the other to run front axle wheels, you need no mechanical interconnect. That would simply require your switches or Raspberry PI mentioned above to be connected to both transaxles so both perform the same actions at the same time. I'm not an electric car guy, just a regular car guy, but this isn't rocket science. That only happens in the Chevy pcm or the PI pcm you program to replace it. Lots of kids around who know how to program Arduinos and Raspberry PI's to do everything from running automatic dog waterers to homemade cnc machines. I'd recommend a good google root around on instructables.com in the tech section for that info.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think it's silly the pioneer in this thread is worried about a lack of info from the group.

He's the first to kiss, so he also has to be the first to tell.

In my mind the transaxle with the whole kabootle (electric motors , clutches and all) would offer a great opportunity to add a kubota diesel range extender.

But that's just one possibility, no doubt we can exceed the original volt design in various ways.

But you need a pioneer first before people follow and improve


----------

